# Random Archery Pic's



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

What do you think about a Random Archery related pics thread? I know many seniors are interested in several activities and photography is a popular one to many. Anything archery from equipment to locations to species pursued... etc. Because this is a family forum lets think about that before we post so not to be offensive to others... I'll start with this buck I saw in Perryville MD one day.....












Anyone else care to share a archery related pic?


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

View, New Mexico archery elk hunt, elevation 9000+


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

Nice......never been further west than Oklahoma City


----------



## burls (Jan 15, 2008)

one of my favorite pictures from 9000 ft in Boulder mountains


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

I need to do the west before I kick the bucket


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

A few from my son and I in Montana this year..


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

A couple more..








And the coolest pic of the trip..


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

excellent!!


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Nice Elk Mark-Hrtlnd164. Beautiful country out there.


----------



## hunter11 (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice pics everyone. I've seen some really nice ones over the years.....love looking at archery, deer, and scenery pics.


----------



## hunter11 (Dec 16, 2007)

My Dad with my deer about 4 yrs. ago.....bowhunting during gun season here in Ky.
Carbon Matrix got the job done.


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Some nice pics & WOW what an elk.


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## sailordll (Dec 12, 2017)

Great pics, thanks all for sharing !
Happy Holidays


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## PapaD (Aug 22, 2009)

JimDE said:


> I need to do the west before I kick the bucket


I need to also.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Other than my first grandchild (grandson) born mid-August, this is probably the best photo I took this year. Decided to buy a fall MI turkey tag and had a flock come in two days before my tag expired in November. Fall season is any sex of bird, so I picked the biggest one, set my CBE sight to 30 yards, settled the pin on her wing butt and squeezed off my Stan release. Flop, flop, flop......and I had my first fall turkey. :wink:


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

I will add a few more to keep this thread fresh..


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Many of you know I try to post some type photo with all of my posts that are related to the post or thread. I cannot ever remember NOT having some type bow & arrow but say I started Archery in 1956 as that is when I bought my 1st real bow & joined organized archery & local club. MY wife is quite a photographer too so I will share some of ours over the years.. The bowhunter with the Deer & Coyote is my adult son & this years kills. The Deer at the birf bath is 10 feet from our deck door.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

These were all taken from our Deck. I can bowhunt my yard legally but the wife has set a 60 yard safe zone around our home for all wildlife except Coyotes. My old Deer target is exactly 30 yds from the corner of my deck..


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

We are fortunate to live within walking distance of the Mississippi River & see/photograph the many Bald Eagles in winter. The Canoe is in Quebec heading out for Caribou & the Bull Elk was in Colorado.. Swans are on the Miss. River too.


----------



## hunter11 (Dec 16, 2007)

Fantastic pics!!!!!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

just some from the yard & my son at a 3-D..


----------



## archerichards (Sep 21, 2016)

Hey, just wanted to comment on all the wonderful photos. I have been an AT viewer for a long time now, and this is the first time I have found content that has meaning, and inspiration, and maybe even a little joy. 

Well done, friends. Keep it coming.


----------



## MikeR (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks for sharing all the great pictures.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

A few more:


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

He is still around & the ones behind aren't bad!


----------



## hunter11 (Dec 16, 2007)

I wish I could take pics like these!!!!! Mine are always sideways....can anyone tell me how to fix or avoid this?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

,,,,.........


----------



## Goldwing (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm 75; still in the game. Here are a few of my trophies; all taken with a compound. Currently, trying to take a P&Y whitetail. Just booked a western Kentucky hunt for next October; giving up on taking one here in Nebraska.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

About 1974 I had 2 hunting buddies come in my shop/lanes & say they were going Antelope hunting & did I want to join them. I said, I'm after Elk & Mule Deer & Bears, I will hunt Antelope when I get old. I did my 1st Antelope hunt in 2010 at age 68, I guess that was my "old". I only had 3 days to hunt due to family coming to my home I had not seen in years. I missed a Buck on the 2nd day & killed this Doe on the afternoon of my last. Tented a week & had a blast


----------



## Rabbit57 (Jun 15, 2012)

Our barn cats. Reminded me of the relationship between my wonderful wife and me. Notice the white arrowhead patch?













A surprise image I found of me at the Midwest Pro/Am


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

I am 50 years old right now and don't have many pics of me shooting my bow at this age. I will try to take some so my grandkids can have memories of me.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Great pics and memories of course.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

These are from 1958 These men & especially the 2nd from the left (Jack) were the ones responsible for my now 61 years in archery/bowhunting. Jack took a kid with no Dad into his life & made it possible for me to enjoy & go to archery events. He took me on Illinois 1st ever Deer season (1957) & was there when I missed 4 shots that year. 1958 he took me again & was with me opening weekend when I took my 1st Deer opening day of 1958 & instructed me in gutting my 1st. He also took me on my 1st out of state hunt in Ws. with the local clubs annual group trip & that ended up a state I would bowhunt almost as much as my home state in those early years.. Group of 4 is on Ws. annual club trip 1958 & my 1958 1st Illinois Deer.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

NW Manitoba


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My son at 5 & now over 40.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Me and Colts place kicker Adam Vinatieri.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

carlosii said:


> Me and Colts place kicker Adam Vinatieri.


Taken at the Regions shoot in Anderson? I was one of the few attendees at that shoot..


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

hrtlnd164 said:


> Taken at the Regions shoot in Anderson? I was one of the few attendees at that shoot..


Yep. That was the shoot, I think, where someone stole several targets. Folks at Anderson tried hard but just didn't have a good venue. BTW, I'm the guy on the left as you're looking at the picture. We look so much alike it might be confusing as to who is who.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Some random photos from my last Antelope hunt..


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Heading out, Caribou bowhunt 1990 Quebec


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Another photo from days of yore. Lots of Bear bows but some other brands that have since gone by the way-side.









Vincennes (Indiana) Archery Club from about 1958.


----------



## Baywaters (Dec 29, 2016)

Great thread


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

This thread was started a little over 2 years ago. Maybe a few more will add since it's back to the top. My son & I with 2 friends did a Sept DIY public land Antelope this year (his 1st my 5th). We tented 8 days & though my waterhole hunting was a bust (water everywhere) my son & our 2 friends did "lots" of spot & stalks. Some 15-20 min & others over an hour. My son missed his 1st the 2nd day after several stalks & arrowed a nice Buck on the 3rd day. Buddies took Bucks 4th & 5th days.. This was a unit where I took my 1st Antelope so was kinda fun since my son was on his 1st too. With good binoculars & a big lensed camera I was able to see & document my sons success.. We had an awesome trip & I'm still in the game at 78. Lets SEE some more photos.


----------



## Superl (Jan 3, 2020)

This thread was a great idea. I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## Cnc Jay (Oct 24, 2019)

A few elk on new years eve


----------



## Superl (Jan 3, 2020)

Jackpot! Thanks for sharing! 👍


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

passing on to my kids & g=kids 3 boys 1 Girl shown. 1 G-son has arrowed a Buck & Hog & one has arrowed his 1st Deer this year (a 6 point) & the other has stacked up a couple misses. It just makes Archery/bowhunting better.


----------



## Desertbum (Dec 14, 2019)

Interesting story on this one. My buddy and I were just hunting unit 21 in AZ last week when we came across this stone wall in the Agua Fria Natl monument area. This wall went on for several hundred yards. With maybe a 75 yd opening. Then it traveled up along a wash, again several hundred yds. We pondered what it could have been built for. Who did it? We ran into some locals shooting there muzzleloaders, and asked if they had any clues. Yes, the Hohokam Indians built the wall about 1000 yrs earlier, they would "corral" the antelope then drive them over an opening along a steep cliff into the wash where the rest of the tribe would then kill them.


----------



## DaveHawk (Jul 16, 2009)

My boys all came home for my birthday !!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Our yard visitors "love" bird seed. Raiding out many bird feeders.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

A fun day out shooting a homemade 3D shoot with the grandkids.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Being dropped off on the beach on Kodiak Island, Alaska for a Sitka Blacktail hunt.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

My Coues whitetail that I shot on January 7, 2020 hunting with Ward’s Outfitter down in Sonora, Mexico.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

hey you bowhunters. Notice anything about my 3-D target


----------



## greyfoxx (Dec 9, 2019)

Iowa


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

Me with last seasons venison....doe with the bow in early October, the 8 point with my rifle opening day mid November. Been a lot of good eating.


----------



## shortman80 (Aug 13, 2016)

Great pic's


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My 1st Antelope 2010. My 1st Deer 1958. My 1st horns 1964. It's been an awesome journey & many adventures. 2020 starts my 64th year of bowhunting biggame.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My son, 3 G-sons & a G-daughter that are very much into archery & bowhuinting. 8 family members involved.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

A few from the past. When we bowhunted Deer on the ground & b/4 compounds took over.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

back yard visitors.


----------



## oldcaptainrusty (Mar 28, 2020)

Great pics, many great memories. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

A few critters captured by our Nikons.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

......................


----------



## mossy oak wv (Apr 23, 2020)

Great pictures thanks for sharing,


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Critters from our recent trip out west. Sheep were "not" in a park.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Randoms from searching "Archery" in my google photos


----------



## ka3grm (Dec 13, 2015)

JimDE said:


> What do you think about a Random Archery related pics thread? I know many seniors are interested in several activities and photography is a popular one to many. Anything archery from equipment to locations to species pursued... etc. Because this is a family forum lets think about that before we post so not to be offensive to others... I'll start with this buck I saw in Perryville MD one day.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 6329477
> ...


Nice picture everyone


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Me in 1959 & 60 years later on an Antelope bowhunt in 2019 with son & 2 friends. I'm on the right & my buddy is lifting a cup of Kool aid as we wait for one of our friends to complete a stalk,.. It's been a journey.


----------



## marklight (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Random they are.


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)




----------

